# I feel as if my life has become normal again..



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

I feel as if my life has become normal again..1. I take Calcium faithfully...3 pills per day, with meals. This is the biggest success for me! I am able to eat food that I wouldn't touch (yum, yum Hot Wings!)2. I drink tons of water.3. I have really made a concious effort to keep work at work, not get stressed about the things I can't control.4. Telling my friends and family about my problem...this has helped with my anxiousness about socializing. I don't tell EVERYONE, but it really has made a big difference when I feel that my friends understand that I may not feel well after eating out, or I would prefer for them to come over to mine and my hubby's place. I am always amazed at how many others there are out there, I have opened up to some people at work, and there are three other gals that share the same problem! I have shared this website with them, and the support has helped so much!5. Seeing a doctor regularly to check up on me and make sure all is OK.Honestly, I feel as if I've kicked it. With the Calcium I am now able to return to a normal life!The support of the BB has helped so much, without it, I wouldn't have known how to help myself to feeling well again!My honest and heartfelt thanks to all of you who have opened your hearts, giving me a glimse of your hopes and fears ...I am so grateful!


----------

